# Information regaring part time and Accomodation in Toronto Canada(Seneca University)



## anvesh (Nov 25, 2013)

Can anyone help us out.. I am planning to get admission in Seneca university. I need an information regarding part-time job opportunity, accommodation and can you please let us know will it be a best choice to get admission in Seneca university by taking your valuable time out. (Apllying for Pharma Regulatory affair onre year course)

Thanks in advance,
Looking forward for valuable reply.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

First of all, Seneca is not a university - it is a college. They are not the same thing. Colleges are of a lower level academically than universities. They have been granted some degree granting powers (a silly decision as far as I am concerned) but they do not come close to approaching the level of a university. And if you are planning to apply/attend there shouldn't you have done some research on the school and/or program? If you had, you should know that Seneca is not a university.

Second, so far as I remember foreign students on student visas can only work at on campus jobs and those are not easy to come by nor do they pay well. An on campus job certainly won't provide you with enough money to support yourself while you are here (rent, food, utilities, textbooks, tuition, etc.).


----------



## anvesh (Nov 25, 2013)

*Thanks four your replay Colchar*

Thank you Colchar, I was not clear regarding Seneca priorly to the post I have made. Actually my cousin is applying in Seneca college for Regulatory Affairs department. She needs information regarding Part-time jobs and Accommodation.

Will it be a wrong decision if we opt to join Seneca for specified course  ? Our main constraint is that we have to live by our own expenses that we get from part time job  .


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Study Permits - Seneca College - Toronto, Canada

http://www.senecac.on.ca/international/visas/workpermits.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anvesh said:


> Thank you Colchar, I was not clear regarding Seneca priorly to the post I have made. Actually my cousin is applying in Seneca college for Regulatory Affairs department. She needs information regarding Part-time jobs and Accommodation.
> 
> Will it be a wrong decision if we opt to join Seneca for specified course  ? Our main constraint is that we have to live by our own expenses that we get from part time job  .



I am not familiar with the program so cannot comment on it.

As for employment - so far as I remember foreign students can only get on campus jobs. There are not many of those and the pay isn't very high (usually minimum wage or slightly higher) so you could not earn enough to support yourself in a city like Toronto. And tuition fees for international students are much higher than they are for Canadian students so you certainly couldn't earn enough to pay tuition _and_ support yourself. Plus, I think the government makes you prove that you can support yourself before they grant a student visa so I don't think you would get that visa if you couldn't prove that you had the money to support yourself. Someone else might know more about that than me though.


----------



## anvesh (Nov 25, 2013)

colchar said:


> I am not familiar with the program so cannot comment on it.
> 
> As for employment - so far as I remember foreign students can only get on campus jobs. There are not many of those and the pay isn't very high (usually minimum wage or slightly higher) so you could not earn enough to support yourself in a city like Toronto. And tuition fees for international students are much higher than they are for Canadian students so you certainly couldn't earn enough to pay tuition _and_ support yourself. Plus, I think the government makes you prove that you can support yourself before they grant a student visa so I don't think you would get that visa if you couldn't prove that you had the money to support yourself. Someone else might know more about that than me though.


Thank you Colchar, much more exploration need to be done from our side. Thanks once again for your valuable inputs.


----------

